

Show HN: I made this simple YouTube playlist maker. What do you think? - vishaldpatel
http://playr.me/?v=2Ni8oFtgoAI,mZcOJgdC9R0,--wy8QmLlM8,9dmIzdegLzg,ANzKrSuUblc,WrO9PTpuSSs

======
gshahlot
This is really well done & solves a pain point that I mostly never realized
even existed. This is my default youtube client now.

That being said here are some improvements that you might want to consider:

1\. I almost dismissed this as another thing that I'll never use until I found
that search bar on the top right. You want to make sure it's visible at first
glance.

2\. Allow me to drag the volume slider.

3\. The button next to the cross/remove is not very intuitive. Took a good 10
seconds before realizing I could drag it. Make tooltip available everywhere.

4\. The default video width can be bigger.

5\. If a video from the search result is playing, change its play button to a
pause so I know that when I scan that list.

6\. If there is one thing I'd want to carry from youtube here is
recommendations. Sometimes I might not know what to search for. So have a
tabbed view between search results & recommendations.

7\. You'll probably come to this anyway but I'd like to create an account so I
can save my playlists.

Best of luck.

Edit: PS: Just realized I could use a next/previous button.

~~~
vishaldpatel
Wow. Yes, 1 through 5 are in the works!

About accounts: Right now, everything is entirely client-side. What it does do
though is update the address-bar whenever you add / remove a song to the
playlist or rearrange the playlist, etc. This means that you can simply
bookmark a playlist after creating it!

Previous / next: For now, we can double click on videos in the playlist to
play them.

------
lignuist
Nice. Bookmarked. I never liked how Youtube solved playlists. I like the URL
pattern, because it makes it easy, to write a bookmarklet that turns all
Youtube links on a page into a playlist. :)

Some room for improvement: Please add title attributes to the buttons. Also
the loop-button is a bit confusing to me. Maybe standard icons as seen in many
other players are easier to understand. It would be nice, to have the volume
slider slideable.

Mixtube did a similar thing, but seems to be broken at the moment:
<http://mixtube.org/>

~~~
vishaldpatel
Yes, for sure. I'll have nicer buttons with title tags soon.

------
alex_c
I like it! Very clean and simple, personally I find YouTube's built-in
playlists pretty clunky so this is nice to see. As a bonus, with something
like this I never have to read youtube comments.

I would make the "Search youtube" thing more visible... it took me a while to
notice it, I think most people might miss it.

~~~
vishaldpatel
I'd like to make the "Search youtube" visible for first-time users without
making it in-your-face for repeat use. I'll play with the contrast a bit more.
Thanks! :)

------
stevenkovar
I seem to have maxed out the number of songs you can keep track of in one URL.
See: <http://bit.ly/10kZyKg> which loads 130 songs, but my playlist is 156
songs long (until I close the tab I presume).

I'd love to see:

1\. Way to save a playlist as a shortened URL for sharing purposes.

2\. Previous/Next buttons

3\. Max-width for the playlist that keeps each song on one line

4\. A means to save several playlists in one place

5\. More obvious shuffle/repeat buttons

Overall, I really like the simplicity of the interface. I hardly comment on HN
these days, but I wanted to provide some constructive feedback for you.

Best,

~~~
vishaldpatel
Thanks!! Yes, I'll make all of these happen in upcoming updates. =)

~~~
stevenkovar
Great! Is it possible you could let me know when the features go live?

~~~
vishaldpatel
Yup! =)

------
Fando
I love it. finally!

Things I love:

1\. Search while you watch 2\. minimalist interface design 3\. dark color
scheme 4\. drag and drop sortable playlist

Things to add:

1\. Mobile compatibility (doesn't work on my Galaxy Nexus) 2\. Mobile
compatible UI (bigger buttons, search bar, etc) 3\. Ability to log in to save
playlists, user settings 4\. Ability to hide video, but leave audio ;)

Excellent job!

~~~
vishaldpatel
Oh man.. mobile compatibility. I have a nexus 4 coming in soon, so I might
just give it a go. Making the video go away would make a few people happy for
sure.

~~~
Fando
PS. This project seems perfectly suited for AngularJS. Also, check out
Foundation framework for making both the desktop and mobile versions of the
site ;) good luck. I will surely check back soon. This is a great project.

------
swohns
Beautiful interface! I actually was throwing around the idea of an audio only
Youtube player, can is there a way to toggle the video?

~~~
astalwick
Audio only Youtube player is against the Youtube terms of service. You have to
display the video at a certain minimum size.

A friend of mine made something similar to this, but audio only, and - if I
remember correctly - got a cease and desist. (Or, at least, he got some kind
of "you're in breach of terms of service, cut it out" message, which freaked
him out and prompted him to take the project offline).

~~~
Amadou
I'm just speculating out loud here...

They can mandate a minimum playback size, but do they mandate a minimum
playback fps?

If you played the video back at a rate of 1/60fps (dropping all intermediate
frames) would that satisfy their requirements and still save battery life or
whatever for the people who would prefer not to see any video at all?

~~~
Fando
Just make it simple. Give users the ability to toggle the video display. That
shouldn't violate any agreements.

------
filipeb
Hey, I also played with this idea a while ago in tinycassette.com. I added
soundcloud support too. I do not have the search feature yet, but I also made
a chrome extension to control the player within the browser. Give it a look,
we should partner :P

~~~
vishaldpatel
Thats pretty nifty too. Would love to meet up if you're in the Bay Area =).

~~~
filipeb
Maybe some day. I'm from Portugal so it's a bit far from the Bay Area. Is this
just a side project, do you have any greater plans for this? You already have
a very nice domain.

~~~
vishaldpatel
This is a side-project. I made it for me and my friends and anyone who
appreciates the limited scope of what it does - quickly look up videos, create
playlists, share them and bookmark them.

------
bchanx
Hah! I've been building something similar for personal use:
<http://bchanx.com/jukebox>

I also like your interface, props!

~~~
vishaldpatel
Your's is pretty slick too. Are you going to keep working on it? Why did you
create your particular player?

~~~
bchanx
I give it some love whenever I have some spare time!

Mostly built it so I could generate playlists purely with songs that I enjoy,
and be able to easily access that from anywhere and on any computer. I figure
you're coming from a similar angle? :)

~~~
vishaldpatel
Yup! Same idea. Easily create playlists and share them. I decided to go with
updating the address-bar instead of storing playlists server-side. That has
it's limitations but saves me from storing anything on the server, for now.

Yours looks like you're going with accounts creation instead, which might end
up being something I'll have to do.

------
danecjensen
Can you add a feature to make the videos one minute long. It'd be a killer app
for making power hour playlists for college kids.

~~~
vishaldpatel
LOL. That is something I did not think about! =). What do you use right now to
create them? Thanks!

------
anonymoushn
What does clicking on the video names do? I mean, other than toggling the
existence of a gray bar above the name.

~~~
vishaldpatel
You can double-click to play a video. You can also click and drag to rearrange
the playlist! This will automatically update the address bar so you can then
share the rearranged playlist.

~~~
anonymoushn
I noticed these two features. What feature does the gray bar that you can
toggle by single-clicking pertain to?

Gray bars: <http://i.imgur.com/hic2avC.png>

~~~
vishaldpatel
That particular feature is pure eye-candy =)

------
gosu
It's reasonable not to support it, and it might not be your fault, but you
should know that I can't interact with the site at all with Conkeror running
on Xulrunner 19.0.2.

------
MatthewB
Love it! Simple is always good.

~~~
vishaldpatel
Thats the plan! Simple and clean. Thanks =)

------
thiboutot
Clean easy to use, good job !

~~~
vishaldpatel
Thank you =)

------
slosh
This is really cool! good job

~~~
vishaldpatel
Sweet! Thanks :).

------
mikebludd
source code pls

